# Philips FWM462/77 sin audio



## vms2004 (Mar 10, 2017)

Buenas tardes !
Bueno , tengo un Philips FWM462/77 , bajé el manual de service, pero no me coincide la etapa de potencia, la del manual es con STK, y la del equipo que tengo , son dos integrados de montaje superficial, la falla comenzó cuando el equipo se quedó sin audio, pero dejandolo en stan-by , a las horas de estar enchufado, se prendía y ahi tenía audio, pero después volvía a quedar sin audio, tengo dos resistencias con marcas de recalentamiento, R718 y R719 de 22 ohmios ambas, ahora el equipo quedó sin audio totalmente, en la entrada de la placa del ampli tengo un conector que tiene las siquientes conexiones:
Amp-On tengo 1.5 voltios cuando prendo el equipo, +VCC tengo 8 voltios y probé los dos canales de audio antes de entrar al amplificador y tengo audio , la resistencia R838 se calienta bastante en la fuente, tengo los +25 y -25 voltios del ampli correctos . Alguien ha tenido algún problema similar ? Voy a ver si hoy por la tarde puedo sacar el disipador del aplificador y ver que integrado lleva, les agradezco desde ya cualquier ayuda. Voy a medir el voltaje de mute apenas pueda para ver si no está fallando por ahi.
Gracias


----------



## naxito (Mar 10, 2017)

Podría subir el manual de servicio, ya que no sabemos dónde está R718 y R719...



Y fotos para ver lo que tú vez


----------



## vms2004 (Mar 10, 2017)

naxito dijo:


> Podría subir el manual de servicio, ya que no sabemos dónde está R718 y R719...
> 
> 
> 
> Y fotos para ver lo que tú vez



Hola que tal, adjunto subo manual de servicio y las fotos de la placa del amplificador, en la foto van a ver que saqué el disipador y se ven los dos amplificadores TDA8922CTH (Clase D), en otra foto van a ver las dos resistencias recalentadas.
El manual se servicio trae un aplificador con STK

Bueno sigo luchando con este equipo, el diagrama que conseguí corresponde a la primera generación de este modelo, la cual lleva STK en la salida de audio, el que tengo yo pertenece a la segunda generación de este modelo y lleva dos TDA8922 en la salida, medí la pata 6 perteneciente al MODE, la cual le indica si esta en StanBy, mute o amplificar, y al prender el equipo pasa a tener 4.2 voltios


----------



## moonwalker (Mar 14, 2017)

Estos tipos de integrado amplificadores poseen en su mayoría pines de control como Standby y Mute los cuales silencian al integrado aun cuando haya audio entrante en el mismo. Verifica en la hoja de datos  datasheet de tu integrado el estado logico (alto - bajo) o nivel de voltaje para los parámetros mute OFF mute ON y estado de Standby.



compara con la hoja de datos el nivel de voltaje que posees en dichos pines Standby y Mute; Es muy posible que allí  es donde reside tu problema. Dios te bendiga


----------



## hellfire4 (Mar 14, 2017)

naxito dijo:


> Podría subir el manual de servicio, ya que no sabemos dónde está R718 y R719...
> 
> 
> 
> Y fotos para ver lo que tú vez




Como no (siempre y cuando se pueda hallar)

Sirve para los modelos y tiene los diagramas:

Philips FWM462 /55/77/BK


----------



## vms2004 (Mar 14, 2017)

Hola hellfire4, muchas gracias por el diagrama, pero ese modelo es el de primera generación, yo tengo el de segunda generación, que lleva dos tda8922 en la salida de audio.

Hola moonwalker, revise los voltajes de alimentación y están bien, y el pin MODE está bién también, queda en 4.2 voltios o sea que estaría activando el amplificador, lo que tengo raro es un voltaje en el pin 13 que es PROT, en stand-by tengo 5 V y cuando prende el equipo se va a 15 voltios. No he podido hallar datos acerca del sistema de protección del TDA8922


----------



## Bleny (Mar 14, 2017)

No encontrado tu modelo pero el modelo fwm6000 tiene una placa amplificadora casi idéntica a la tuya, dejo el manual del fwm6000




Bueno buscando al final encontrado el de la versión actualizada del manual FWM462/77


----------



## moonwalker (Mar 14, 2017)

hola vms; no tengo como visualizar el datasheet del integrado pero algo debemos concluir: ya el pin Mute queda descartado ya que segun lo que tu comentas con la tension de 4 voltios en dicho pin es para el integrado entregue su audio de salida; las tensiones simetricas +/- de alimentacion estan presente en los integrados y audio de entrada en los pines IN de los mismo; ahora queda el pin Standby: Que dice la hoja de datos respecto al mismo?

otra cosa aisla el pin Protect de los integrados, dejalos al aire sin conexion.. y comentar


----------



## vms2004 (Mar 15, 2017)

Hola Bleny, muchas gracias, ese es el diagrama si, impecable !!

Hola moonwalker, el pin mode en este integrado maneja el stanby, el mute y el ON, tiene tres estados, ese está correcto, me falta levantar el pin PROT para ver que pasa, hoy en la tarde lo voy a hacer y comento.
Tengo un valor extraño en el PIN OSC, no tengo voltaje ninguno, no tengo como medir frecuencia tampoco, porque mi multimetro sólo llega a 20 khz, y este pin supongo que trabaja por arriba de los 250 khz, pero según vi en el datasheet, tendría que tener +5 v en relación al SGND ?


----------



## moonwalker (Mar 15, 2017)

luego veré el datasheet y te comento colega; trata de aislar el pin Protect que te dije si alcanzamos a avanzar en algo. Respecto al pin OSC, no se obtendría mucho que medir allí si no se tiene el instrumental. El plano que te adjuntó Bleny, compáralo y estúdialo bien que te ayudará a determinar más rápido el problema


----------



## Bleny (Mar 15, 2017)

Yo comprobaría los condensadores c719 c722 cm701 cm702 que no estén en corto.


----------



## vms2004 (Mar 17, 2017)

Hola Moonwalker, Bleny, colegas, recién hoy pude seguir con el equipo, voy a probar lo que me recomendaron ambos y comento los resultados. Gracias

Bueno, paso a comentarles, aislé el pin PROT de cada integrado, sigue sin audio, revisé los capacitores C719, C722, CM701 y CM702, no están en corto. Tengo las resistencias R838 y R836 de la fuente que levantan temperatura. Hoy instalé un osciloscopio USB en la computadora y medí el pin OSC y me dió lecturas varias, o sea , no una frecuencia fija


----------



## Bleny (Mar 17, 2017)

Levanta el puente L705 L704 que corresponde a la alimentación U701 o tda8922 y prueba si enciende el equipo, si no prueba con el otro el U703 los puentes son el  L716  L717, los puentes son para dejar sin alimentación a los tda8922, 

comprueba si deja de levantar calor las resistencias de la fuente y no estaría mal comprobar que funcione bien la fuente


----------



## vms2004 (Mar 18, 2017)

Hola Bleny, bueno aisle cada par de puentes por separado para probar si algún integrado estaba provocando la falla , pero el equipo sigue sin sonido. La verdad me tiene enloquecido este equipo jajaja


----------



## Bleny (Mar 18, 2017)

He mirado la foto que pusiste, hay un oscilador el Y702 y el 74hct04d en la foto parece que este roto o lo veo algo raro a ver si puede poner unas fotos con mejor calidad.


----------



## vms2004 (Mar 19, 2017)

Hola, si correcto, lleva dos cristales el amarillo y el verde, esa etapa es la que comentaba yo que probé el pin 10 del oscilador y el pin 7 del ampli.


----------



## Bleny (Mar 19, 2017)

Una pregunta, el equipo en un principio decías que no encendía que se quedaba en standby, pero dices no tiene audio, si enciende comprueba si entra señal de audio, a la placa amplificadora, 

no he tenido trato con los tda8922, no te puedo ayudar mucho no se las mediciones correctas que te pueda dar el osciloscopio lo siento.


----------



## vms2004 (Mar 19, 2017)

Me exprese mal, el equipo funciona, lo que no tengo es audio, el equipo prende reproduce cd o USB todo bien, pero la etapa amplificadora no saca audio, para completar es Clase D, con montaje superficial, hace meses que estoy batallando con el, y no le encuentro solución.


----------



## Bleny (Mar 20, 2017)

Comprobaste si entra audio en la placa o hace ruido al tocar la entrada de audio.


----------



## vms2004 (Mar 20, 2017)

Si, el audio llega bién, yo sospecho de la frecuencia que tiene que recibir la pata OSC del amplificador, cuando usa un integrado solo, se saca mediante una resistencia y un capacitor de la alimentación, lo que me quedaba probar era anular uno de los ICs y hacer esa conexión, pero hoy tengo que entregarlo, así que me va a quedar la duda jeje


----------



## Bleny (Mar 20, 2017)

Lo siento por no haber sido de mas ayuda .


----------



## vms2004 (Mar 20, 2017)

Todo lo contrario, muchas gracias por la ayuda brindada, y bueno, espero poder ayudar en algo también, un abrazo desde Uruguay !


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 20, 2017)

Ya lograste encontrar la falla?


----------



## vms2004 (Mar 20, 2017)

Hola Skyfall, no, supongo que es la frecuencia que debería tener en el PIN OSC el IC amplificador, pero hoy tuve que entregar el equipo y no pude terminar de revisarlo.


----------



## Nilopso (Dic 28, 2019)

vms2004 dijo:


> Hola que tal, adjunto subo manual de servicio y las fotos de la placa del amplificador, en la foto van a ver que saqué el disipador y se ven los dos amplificadores TDA8922CTH (Clase D), en otra foto van a ver las dos resistencias recalentadas.
> El manual se servicio trae un aplificador con STK


El I702 es un resonador cerámico y está puenteado,


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 28, 2019)

¿ En tu equipo ? ¿ En el de vms2004 ? ¿ En el diagrama ?

Por favor trata de ser mas claro !


----------



## Nilopso (Dic 31, 2019)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachments/20170310_165902-jpg.154238/ en ésta foto;es de la página anterior del hilo de la reparación;en mi caso con un audio del mismo modelo que tenía trancado en stand by al desoldarle uno de los integrados de audio encendió y dió error la charola,estuvo abandonado y se le vencieron las correas;sigo con el,igual tengo otros trabajos


----------

